# Questions, questions - Insuring a modified R32 GT-R



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

My import is well on the way and I need to sort some insurance in time for MOT/registration.

Who can recommend a good insurer for a modified R32 to be used limited mileage (5000) as a second car, owner over 30 (old git).

Also - if you have a modded R32 how much of it do you declare to the insurer. (PM's please)

Anyone insure an R32 with a cage?


----------

